# Adding RAM to Acer Aspire



## shaenapete (Nov 18, 2006)

A friend tried to add RAM to his 3000 Acer Aspire - he had two sticks of 256 and purchased two of 512 from Maverick. When he added the memory, nothing worked; when he returns to the two of 256, everything is fine. Is there anything you can suggest to help with the upgrade.

The machine is an Acer Aspire 3004WLCI - it says it will take up to 2gig of RAM.
It has XP for OS

The new RAM is 512MB part #0078642

Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## shaenapete (Nov 18, 2006)

My apologies - my friend just called from Flagstaff - embarassed. He had simply not clicked in the new RAM firmly enough. Told him, "No problem - simple fixes are always the best!"

haenapete


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting the solution, glad your friend got it resolved.

With laptop RAM, once you get in at the angle, you have to push it down all the way untill the clips click into the notches on the side of the RAM.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Sometimes you will feel the click more than hear it, especially for the more non-standard clips for SODIMMs.

Good to hear he was able to rectify the problem with a bit of elbow grease.


----------

